# Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6235 FreeBSD 9.1



## dani3l (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi all,

I have this card and I have seen some problems on FreeBSD to support this card. I found this patch: http://people.freebsd.org/~mav/iwn6235.patch. I donÂ´t know if I have to use it to configure my WiFi card, and if I have to use it, I donÂ´t know how.

If someone who has this same card knows how to configure it, please explain to me.

Thanks,

Daniel


----------

